# Fireflies in Utah County



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

They called them lightning bugs where I come from.

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=20702723

The stories I could tell.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Some 20 or so years ago we had some in our field in Box Elder County. My boys got to catch a few of the stinky little critters and put them in bottles. A very memorable experience for them at the time.
This past week, my oldest son and his wife were in their backyard and bingo! More fireflys! Again Box Elder County.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! 

This may sound silly, but seeing a lightning bug in person is one of my bucket list items. I have always wanted to see them


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

I found some last year in Box Elder County after moving back from Nevada. Thought it was interesting because I growing up I had never seen them before. I went out again this year and they are back. Pretty cool the kids really like them and have fun trying to catch them.


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

Used to see them years ago down along the river in Heber. It would be interesting to go back and see if they are still there.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Used to see gazillions of 'em as a kid in the South... Only seen them once in Utah... North Slope, Sheep Creek Canyon Dagget Co. Aug 2009.


----------

